# Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

Hallo!
kann mir jemand sagen ob  Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig ist?
mfg henry


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

3.0 ist die Tabletversion deswegen wird 3.0 auf keinem Smartphone laufen.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

sicher? und welche version wäre dann höher als 2.3.7 für smartphones?


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

4.0 ist die neuste Smartphoneversion ob dazwischen noch eine liegt kA.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

läuft denn die mit dem 1ghz moto defy+?


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

Da das Nexus S auch eins bekommt müsste es technisch funktionieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht on Motorola updatet wenn nicht muss man selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

kannst du mir vielt ein handy noch zeigen das vielt android 4.0 fähig sein wird? bis 250 euro?


----------



## turbosnake (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

Das NEXUS S sollte das Update von Google bekommen.
Wenn keins kommt bliebt nur sowas:CyanogenMod 9 auf Basis von Android 4.0 (ICS) angekündigt - Android-Hilfe.de und man die neuste Version haben will.


----------



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

ist das nexus s gut?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

meinst du das Google Nexus S oder das Galaxy Nexus das demnächst kommt? 

hier mal ein vergleich zwischen Google Nexus S und dem SGS II:
Samsung Galaxy S2 & Google Nexus S Daten

Das Galagy Nexus von Samsung wird wohl das neue Flagschiff, aber sehr viel besser als das SGS II wird es nicht. Hab selber das SGS II und auch schon Android 4.0 drauf gehabt. Habs nach 20 minuten wieder runter weils mir nicht gefällt. 2.3.5 mit CheckRom ist viel cooler


----------



## jesters (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

An meinen Vorredner-Es gibt noch kein richtiges ics,ausser dem des Galaxy Nexus S-alles andere sind portierungen auf Basis von Gb und noch nicht richtig lauffähig.
Das erste offizielle Update soll wohl das Nexus S bekommen.
CM 9 kommt wohl in ca. 2Monaten.
Bis dahin könnte auch noch der Preis für das SGS 1/2 sinken.
Habe das SGS1 und warte selbst auf ICS entweder offiziell oder al Custom Rom.
Also erstmal Tee trinken und entspannen


----------



## Henry1694 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

vielen dank


----------



## NexusEXE (19. November 2011)

Ich denke nicht dass motorola das tun wird. Htc hat seine single core prozessor smartphones auch nicht auf sense 3 geupdatet.


----------



## Iceananas (19. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

Motorolas Updatepolitik war in der Tat nicht sehr berauschend. Aber jetzt wo sie Google gehören kann sich das etwas bessern.

Die Hardware dürfte eigentlich stark genug sein, das Nexus S ist ein Singlecore und bekommt trotzdem ICS. Die Einzige Frage ist eigentlich ob Motorola will oder nicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. November 2011)

NexusEXE schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass motorola das tun wird. Htc hat seine single core prozessor smartphones auch nicht auf sense 3 geupdatet.


 
Das Desire S hat soweit ich weiß sehr wohl ein Update auf Sense 3 bekommen...


----------



## Henry1694 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

kriegt den jetzt das jetzite Google nexus S Android 4.0?


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: Motorola defy+ android 3.0 oder höher fähig?*

immer noch ja!
Kann man auch hier nachlesen:Suche - areamobile.de


----------

